# MECA SQL So. Cal Dec. 5th 2015



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It looks like So. Cal is having a MECA SQL competition:



SoCal Toys For Tots

December 5, 2015

12300 Carson Street
Hawaiian Gardens, CA 
Hosted by: LEXService

Event Contact: 650-279-4489
Event Director: Richard Papasin 650-279-4489
Event Email: [email protected]
Other Event Link: 
Comments: Entry fee: $20 each class or comparable toy. All proceeds benefits Toys for Tots. Start time: 12:30pm


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

sounds like a fun time! this meet happened last year too and was a great success, both in sq cars and charitable donations.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Who's coming?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Flyer?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll probably be there.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> I'll probably be there.



I guess I'll probably be there too.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I'm in.................


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

papasin said:


> I guess I'll probably be there too.


Of course you will...

I guess I'll probably be there too. 

Should we start a list?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

ill be there with my crapy tune and install.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Damn, of all dates! That's my sons 3rd birthday. Sorry guys, I have to miss it. I really want to come out to play again...maybe next time.:knife:


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Do I need to pre register?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

vivmike said:


> Do I need to pre register?



No sir. Just show up.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

hmmmmmm..... maybe.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

It'd be great to see you there hot9dog! I've really been looking forward to hearing that PG CC of yours!


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey Chet! I'm laid up in bed planning the next revision for the CC. If my planning goes good and my timing is right, December 5th should see a complete re-boot of the car. Lol
I would really like to go to this event! !!!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Feel better soon, John! Hope to see you there!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I should be there

Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

If my work schedule permits I would like to attend. Don't know anything about the venue. Any chance of getting some AC?
Thanks


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

garysummers said:


> Any chance of getting some AC?



Paul should be able to hook you up.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

papasin said:


> No sir. Just show up.


With a toy please.


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

This is Matthew with the BMW. l'll be there as well. My system is undergoing some changes, and I'm looking forward to testing it out next month. I will also be bringing a toy for the Toys for Tots donation.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

SQBimmer said:


> This is Matthew with the BMW. l'll be there as well. My system is undergoing some changes, and I'm looking forward to testing it out next month. I will also be bringing a toy for the Toys for Tots donation.



Hi Matthew! Glad you can make it! Thanks for coming out for a good cause. I look forward to hearing your car.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I might make this one. Still up in the air for me tho


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> I might make this one. Still up in the air for me tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis



Come on down. It's for a good cause!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Flyer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

papasin said:


>


I will be there 

Oh wait....I have to be there


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Food:

What would you guys like? I am thinking of getting a taco cart for the event? Your thoughts?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

palldat said:


> Food:
> 
> What would you guys like? I am thinking of getting a taco cart for the event? Your thoughts?


If this was the harbor city location, i would say Tacos El Gallito would be awesome!

Tacos sound good to me. 



- Will your new ride be playing music? I want to hear those Focals.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

The Focals may be in but they won't be playing. Ok, the box they came in will be in the trunk 

I will check for food places out there (HG) There are a lot of food place in the area so I will get us some options.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

palldat said:


> The Focals may be in but they won't be playing. Ok, the box they came in will be in the trunk
> 
> I will check for food places out there (HG) There are a lot of food place in the area so I will get us some options.



Thank you, Paul!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Paul, tacos sounds great!

Otherwise, I'll be eating a Toyota for lunch.... Served cold...


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

COMPETING:

STOCK:
P-AllDat

STREET:

MOD STREET:

MODIFIED:

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic

EXTREME:

MASTER:


NON-COMPETING:


Add your name to the list!


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

COMPETING:

STOCK:
P-AllDat

STREET:
Matthew Nelson (SQBimmer)

MOD STREET:

MODIFIED:

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic

EXTREME:

MASTER:


NON-COMPETING:


Add your name to the list!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

COMPETING:

STOCK:
P-AllDat

STREET:
Matthew Nelson (SQBimmer)

MOD STREET:

MODIFIED:
michaelsil1 - Dirty Avalon

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic

EXTREME:

MASTER:


NON-COMPETING:


Add your name to the list!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

COMPETING:

STOCK:
P-AllDat

STREET:
Matthew Nelson (SQBimmer)

MOD STREET:

MODIFIED:
michaelsil1 - Dirty Avalon

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic

EXTREME:
Chet Stout - Clean Edge

MASTER:


NON-COMPETING:


Add your name to the list!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

OK, I have to ask... Richard is obviously not judging, which means Linda isn't either... So who is?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

XSIV SPL said:


> OK, I have to ask... Richard is obviously not judging, which means Linda isn't either... So who is?


Secret Santa


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> OK, I have to ask... Richard is obviously not judging, which means Linda isn't either... So who is?


Should never matter....SHOULD!


----------



## Sinusone (Dec 30, 2009)

can we come as spectators just to hear some good audio setups?!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Sinusone said:


> can we come as spectators just to hear some good audio setups?!



Yes! Definitely spectators are welcome! See you there!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

palldat said:


> Should never matter....SHOULD!


Indeed... All judges are not created equal

I don't get this whole secrecy thing... :gossip:


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

XSIV SPL said:


> Indeed... All judges are not created equal
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get this whole secrecy thing... :gossip:



We're working out the details. Thanks for your patience! See you there Chet! Looking forward to hearing your truck.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

MrsPapasin said:


> We're working out the details. Thanks for your patience! See you there Chet! Looking forward to hearing your truck.


I look forward to being there... However, if Richard is in, you're both out as judges, which means a judge has already been secured. You are not working out details at this point. True or not?

Might as well tell us what's going on...


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

XSIV SPL said:


> I look forward to being there... However, if Richard is in, you're both out as judges, which means a judge has already been secured. You are not working out details at this point. True or not?



It's a 1x so it can be someone who is not certified. So it may be an aspiring judge with good ears. We had someone in mind but he will not be able to make it. We have one or two others in mind as well. If no one else then yes it will be Richard or me or we could ask Jim too. We do not need to compete. . Relax Chet!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

MrsPapasin said:


> It's a 1x so it can be someone who is not certified. So it may be an aspiring judge with good ears. We had someone in mind but he will not be able to make it. We have one or two others in mind as well. If no one else then yes it will be Richard or me or we could ask Jim too. We do not need to compete. . Relax Chet!


Yes, I realize we could conceivably wake up the guy sleeping next to the nearest dumpster and ask him to judge SQ for a 1x event... But I hope/ trust that we won't.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Pencil me in as a spectator, with a possible wife +1.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

XSIV SPL said:


> Yes, I realize we could conceivably wake up the guy sleeping next to the nearest dumpster and ask him to judge SQ for a 1x event... But I hope/ trust that we won't.



Don't worry we won't put anyone in place that we don't think could do the job. Please trust us on that. Let's keep things positive! It's for a good cause and it'll be fun times for getting together in general.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

astrochex said:


> Pencil me in as a spectator, with a possible wife +1.



Awesome!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Yes, I realize we could conceivably wake up the guy sleeping next to the nearest dumpster and ask him to judge SQ for a 1x event... But I hope/ trust that we won't.


Don't start!!!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

FYI, if no judge has been locked-in, I know of a certified judge who will be attending at this event


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I suggest that everyone come prepared and unless they are an official that they not worry about anything else.

Very simple.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep, show up ready...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Very tempting. Put me down for a maybe for whichever class deals with sound only.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

James Bang said:


> Very tempting. Put me down for a maybe for whichever class deals with sound only.



Look forward to meeting you. MECA classifies the cars based on the complexity of install, and you can compete SQ only for any class or Install...up to the competitor which format(s) they want to compete in.

I will also have a version of the 2016 MECA SQL rules at the event, for those that want to look through the changes.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

I plan to be there, but just to hang out/audition cars


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

douggiestyle said:


> I plan to be there, but just to hang out/audition cars



Awesome. Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Small power distribution issue popped up this week... I'll be sorting it out tomorrow...

As usual, I'll be tuning at the 11th hour...


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

well looks like i'll be thereafterall! should be a fun time.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I am going to try really hard to make it this time...


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

FOOD:

P-AllDat : Chicken Egg rolls, Fried bananas. Water. Toy


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Yep, show up ready...


See what I mean...get your power issue resolved and make a good showing.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

palldat said:


> See what I mean...get your power issue resolved and make a good showing.


Power issue is resolved... Had a weak breaker under the hood...

Tune is pretty good... I'll be ready ?


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Thanks, Paul! How about we make this a potluck? Please bring something to share if you can.

FOOD:

P-AllDat : Chicken Egg rolls, Fried bananas. Water. Toy

Papasins: Keurig Coffee Maker and assorted K-cups, Fruit, Toy


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

A meet without meat?  Somebody needs to bring some BBQ! 

Too bad I am gonna miss this one! Would love to come hang in Socal that weekend, but just too many things going on. Have fun and see you all next time!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

shinjohn said:


> A meet without meat?  Somebody needs to bring some BBQ!
> 
> Too bad I am gonna miss this one! Would love to come hang in Socal that weekend, but just too many things going on. Have fun and see you all next time!


You should fix that and come down and have some ramen


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Who's going to bring Mr. Grumpy Cat home? One week to go!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Not saying I wouldn't like to adopt Mr. Grumpy Cat, but we already have a grumpy cat here...


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

So, all these SQ cars in SoCal and they can never come out to an event? Come on guys...1 day out of your life and it is also for the Kids.

Come on out.


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

Just to clarify, does registration start at 12:30pm or do we need to be show ready by 12:30pm?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for asking. Flyer says registration is at 12:30pm, but my recommendation is people be ready to be judged (especially if you are in stock or street) by 12:30pm. We can take registrations while judging is ongoing.


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

Okay. I'll plan accordingly.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Quick check with folks if anyone plans on competing install also. Post, PM, or email please. Thanks!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Install/RTA are not out of the question for me...

And of course, SPL  But I know that's not being offered...


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Make sure you bring extension cords if you require external power. Also you are more than welcome to come and setup anytime after 11:30


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

COMPETING:

STOCK:
P-AllDat

STREET:
Matthew Nelson (SQBimmer)

MOD STREET:

MODIFIED:
michaelsil1 - Dirty Avalon

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic

EXTREME:
Chet Stout - Clean Edge

MASTER:


NON-COMPETING:


Gary Summers - Tentative
Astrochex
Douggiestyle
DavidRam


Add your name to the list!


----------



## Sinusone (Dec 30, 2009)

im coming just to hang out!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

COMPETING:

STOCK:
P-AllDat

STREET:
Matthew Nelson (SQBimmer)

MOD STREET:

MODIFIED:
michaelsil1 - Dirty Avalon

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic
Winfred (Win1) - Maxi

EXTREME:
Chet Stout - Clean Edge

MASTER:


NON-COMPETING:


Gary Summers - Tentative
Astrochex
Douggiestyle
DavidRam
Sinusone

Add your name to the list!


----------



## JCE10SQ (Aug 26, 2015)

COMPETING:

STOCK:
P-AllDat

STREET:
Matthew Nelson (SQBimmer)

MOD STREET:

MODIFIED:
michaelsil1 - Dirty Avalon

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic
Winfred (Win1) - Maxi

EXTREME:
Chet Stout - Clean Edge

MASTER:


NON-COMPETING:


Gary Summers - Tentative
Astrochex
Douggiestyle
DavidRam
Sinusone
SXE10SQ

Add your name to the list!


----------



## JCE10SQ (Aug 26, 2015)

This will be my first SQL competition! 
Can't wait to listen to some of these installs! 
See you all there!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

JCE10SQ said:


> This will be my first SQL competition!
> 
> Can't wait to listen to some of these installs!
> 
> See you all there!



Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Updated list (think I caught everyone who's posted on here or FB...if I missed someone, please update!) 

*SQ:*

STOCK:
P-AllDat

STREET:
Matthew Nelson (SQBimmer)

MOD STREET:

MODIFIED:
michaelsil1 - Dirty Avalon
xxx_busa - TL

MODEX:
Winfred (Win1) - Maxi

EXTREME:
Chet Stout - Clean Edge
DLO13 - Prius

MASTER:

*INSTALL:*

STOCK:

STREET:

MODIFIED:

EXTREME:
Chet Stout - Clean Edge (possibly)

*RTA:* (AVAILABLE)
Chet Stout - Clean Edge (possibly)

MIGHT COMPETE:
vivmike
James Bang (SQ only)

JUDGING SQ: papasin (like last year)
JUDGING INSTALL: TBD

NON-COMPETING:

Gary Summers - Tentative
Astrochex with possible wife + 1
BigRed (may compete in Master)
cobb2819 (Probably, maybe can convince him to compete in Master  )
hot9dog (maybe)
Douggiestyle
DavidRam
Lycancatt
MrsPapasin + 2
Neal
Jesse
Sinusone
SXE10SQ

Add your name to the list!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

*SQ:*

STOCK:
P-AllDat

STREET:
Matthew Nelson (SQBimmer)

MOD STREET:

MODIFIED:
michaelsil1 - Dirty Avalon
xxx_busa - TL

MODEX:
Winfred (Win1) - Maxi

EXTREME:
Chet Stout - Clean Edge
DLO13 - Prius

MASTER:

*INSTALL:*

STOCK:

STREET:

MODIFIED:

EXTREME:
Chet Stout - Clean Edge (possibly)

*RTA:* (AVAILABLE)
Chet Stout - Clean Edge (possibly)

MIGHT COMPETE:
vivmike
James Bang (SQ only)

JUDGING SQ: papasin (like last year)
JUDGING INSTALL: TBD

NON-COMPETING:

Gary Summers - Tentative
Astrochex with possible wife + 1
BigRed (may compete in Master)
cobb2819 (Probably, maybe can convince him to compete in Master  )
hot9dog (maybe)
Douggiestyle
DavidRam
Lycancatt
MrsPapasin + 2
Neal
Jesse
Sinusone
SXE10SQ
DRTHJTA + 1

Add your name to the list!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Needs more competitors!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> Needs more competitors!



Convince Gary to come back to the lanes. Extreme would become even more interesting.  

In all seriousness, if folks are on the fence about competing and haven't done it before, this is a great chance to get your feet wet. We encourage folks to bring a toy since this event is for a good cause...and if you do so, it doesn't cost you anymore to compete since that counts for the entry fee.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Not gonna be able to make it, BOOOO.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

DLO13 said:


> Needs more competitors!


A lot of the non-competitors are actually competitors, but it's the start of a new season and their systems are probably in various stages of wip, with planned changes for the upcoming season.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Not gonna be able to make it, BOOOO.


Why? We are going to miss you


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

palldat said:


> Why? We are going to miss you



Probably more maintenance!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

palldat said:


> Why? We are going to miss you





papasin said:


> Probably more maintenance!


Birthday Party, kinda mandatory. And not maintenance...yet...still need to source quite a few more paychecks to get everything on the list ordered.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks like a good prospective turnout, even though most are coming to spectate...

It's also looking like those who have systems running should also plan to spend most of the day giving demos if there isn't a judge sitting in your car... 

I'm almost ready...


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm coming down early to help some friends prepare, and spend time with the family. leaving tomorrow morning so will be without forum access most of the weekend, if ya want me, and ya have contact info, text me.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Weather looks great. Got to love SoCal in December!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

This is so close to me, I might be able to make it before 3! Plus, it's down the street from the Casino which has 5 kitchens and is 24 hrs. And a bunch of my people… who will call you down to the river… with a 2 pair draw...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Come on out Jimmy! 

We will be awarding phat medals.


----------



## brianlin87 (Dec 9, 2007)

*SQ:*

STOCK:
P-AllDat

STREET:
Matthew Nelson (SQBimmer)

MOD STREET:

MODIFIED:
michaelsil1 - Dirty Avalon
xxx_busa - TL

MODEX:
Winfred (Win1) - Maxi

EXTREME:
Chet Stout - Clean Edge
DLO13 - Prius

MASTER:

*INSTALL:*

STOCK:

STREET:

MODIFIED:

EXTREME:
Chet Stout - Clean Edge (possibly)

*RTA:* (AVAILABLE)
Chet Stout - Clean Edge (possibly)

MIGHT COMPETE:
vivmike
James Bang (SQ only)

JUDGING SQ: papasin (like last year)
JUDGING INSTALL: TBD

NON-COMPETING:

Gary Summers - Tentative
Astrochex with possible wife + 1
BigRed (may compete in Master)
cobb2819 (Probably, maybe can convince him to compete in Master  )
hot9dog (maybe)
Douggiestyle
DavidRam
Lycancatt
MrsPapasin + 2
Neal
Jesse
Sinusone
SXE10SQ
DRTHJTA + 1
brianlin87 (maybe)

Add your name to the list!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Just got into town. See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Jin6rs (Oct 26, 2015)

How long will the event last? complete rookie here and I would love to check out different setups and gain advice but I'll be coaching till about 3-3:30.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Jin6rs said:


> How long will the event last? complete rookie here and I would love to check out different setups and gain advice but I'll be coaching till about 3-3:30.



We'll probably be there at least around 5pm. Depends how fast (or slow) I guess it takes me to judge.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

brianlin87 said:


> *SQ:*
> 
> 
> MODIFIED:
> michaelsil1 - Dirty Avalon


:laugh::laugh:

Secret: cigarette tar does wonders for the acoustics that Avalon.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Have fun guys. Sitting at work right now, wishing I was anywhere but here.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Have fun everyone! Had a change of plans with my folks and Christmas decorations.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

Great meeting everyone today! Feel inspired to my install back on track


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Had a great time today! As well as the regulars, we had several new faces, new builds, and lots of good audio!

There are too many to mention, but a couple of congrats are in order-

Congrats to Mark- the Acura is sounding sweet!

Congrats also to Michael- that dirty Avalon keeps sounding better and better! 

Thank you Paul, for providing a great venue!

Thank you Richard and Linda for organizing and running the event!

I look forward to seeing you all again next time!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

So much to be thankful for. Such a great event, great venue, great people, and generous donations for Toys for Tots.

Thank you to everyone who came out and for everyone bringing toys and cash donations for Toys for Tots! Thank you to Marines Adam and Curtis from Toys for Tots for supporting us onsite. Thank you Chet and Tony for giving them demos and showing them what MECA and SQ is all about.

Thank you to Paul, Winfred, Tony, and others who brought food to share!

Thank you to all the competitors! Great job everyone!

Thank you to Richard for judging!

Thank you LEXSERVICE for hosting!

Can't wait for the next event! See you guys then! Happy holidays to all!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Had a great time today! As well as the regulars, we had several new faces, new builds, and lots of good audio!
> 
> There are too many to mention, but a couple of congrats are in order-
> 
> ...


Thanks for all who journeyed out to play and listen.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who came (both competitors and spectators), and appreciate those who were able to donate a toy or cash for the cause. 100% of the scoresheet proceeds for this event went to the charity, and for those that donated and didn't even compete, 100% of the donation also went straight to the charity. It was very impressive for this early in the season to have had competitors from both California and Nevada at this event. We ended up with double digit numbers in competitors, with total of 13 MECA SQL scoresheets for both SQ and Install. Some great sounding cars and excellent installs. Scores have been posted.

MECA Events

A special mention and thanks to Paul for allowing us to have the event at his shop. It was an excellent venue, and having the bay for judging definitely was helpful. It was definitely a great event for a great cause. Thanks everyone, and keep an eye out for more events. I'll be working with Jim to set up a few more MECA events across the state for 2016. Enjoy the music!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Great pics linda! Thanks for sharing. Looks like a great time, hope everyone had fun. Even helped the marines gather some toys for the less fortunate children, awesome!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

claydo said:


> Great pics linda! Thanks for sharing. Looks like a great time, hope everyone had fun. Even helped the marines gather some toys for the less fortunate children, awesome!



Thanks Clay! 

Some of the pics were taken by DRTHJTA and JT. Thanks guys for helping out with picture taking!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you Paul, Richard, Linda, and all of the competitors.


----------



## Sinusone (Dec 30, 2009)

what was the setup in the maxima? I enjoyed the sound of that one


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

Sinusone said:


> what was the setup in the maxima? I enjoyed the sound of that one



I don't think Winfred will mind me posting to answer this, he's not secretive lol.

kenwood headunit, audison bit1, zapco amps, zr labs midbass and tweeters, hybrid l3 midranges, and idmax 10s. fantastic car and install simple and clean.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> I don't think Winfred will mind me posting to answer this, he's not secretive lol.
> 
> kenwood headunit, audison bit1, zapco amps, zr labs midbass and tweeters, hybrid l3 midranges, and idmax 10s. fantastic car and install simple and clean.


Nice! I actually didn't notice or look at a lot of the setups except for the cars competing install. Looking forward to what he plans to do next!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> Thank you Paul, Richard, Linda, and all of the competitors.


Thanks for making it out Daniel! Looking forward to seeing you at the next one.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

papasin said:


> Thanks for making it out Daniel! Looking forward to seeing you at the next one.


i am just sorry that I had to put your ears through that....


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> i am just sorry that I had to put your ears through that....



You just want SQL Most Improved at the next comp. 

I meant what I told you...lots of potential on your build.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

papasin said:


> I meant what I told you...lots of potential on your build.


I told him the same thing...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> I told him the same thing...


8s in kicks...something about them.


----------

